# Trim Color Survey



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

OK here in Louisville, KY literally 50% or more of all residences have a color from Porter called White Umber on all the trim. All the paint stores (BM, SW and of course PPG/Porter) match the color all the time.

The color is used in new houses and old alike. It is basically white with some raw umber added.

So the survey is: what do you use? or what is most common in your part of the country?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Swiss coffe, white shadow, shell white


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In new homes, it varies. Often is it a custom match to some cabinet in the home.

For repaint work, especially on older homes, the classic benjamin moore colors White Dove, Navajo White, or Linen White are pretty common. Especially if repainting a home where the trim was last painted in the 70's or 80's.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I prefer white dove from BM, but when matching other companies paint around here it is usually SW (dover white) and ICI (antique white)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man: it's all over the place here, as long as it's not pure white, it's fine with me. A few drops of umber and black is about right.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

If the customer asks for white i tint it with BLK OP2 but usually its Ben Moore CC40 cloud white. I have done a few lately that were almost black.. that is pretty sexy..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

White, colonial white, white dove, china white and a lot of other off whites. then some light tan colors as well. 
A year or so ago I did a dark brown trim throughout a 3300 sqft home but that was really unusual.



wje said:


> If the customer asks for white i tint it with BLK OP2


same here


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Alot of Dover White here for trim.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sw 7005/7006


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It would be nice if all paint companies had like 5 off whites that were all the same color.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Ack, tons of white dove here!


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

lately its been a lot of swiss coffee


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

i use BM cc-40 cloud white, or cc-130 ivory white. 
i prefer the ivory white. it looks less like tennis shoes with a tux in a new room.

jonny
Paint Well
Toronto


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Aside from just off the shelf white, we seem to use more SW7012 'Creamy' over everything else. On custom home BM Decorator White prevails.


----------

